# I have two front doors. How do I disguise that?



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I don’t know how you would disguise a door. Other than doing what you said you’re not going to do.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I have seen quite a few of those where a planter box, hammock, or whatever has been set in front of the door on the porch side, and a small secretary, table, desk, or chair on the inside. Although I agree that I wouldn't want to use both doors on a regular basis, I happen to like the look of them, so rather than disguising it, just provide a subtle indication that it is not intended to be used.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I think a cute and creative way to manage this fun problem is to put up a 'historic' looking sign. Check out this link: http://atlassignsandplaques.com/privacyplaques.aspx.

You could have it say something fun like:

- This door is for guests from the 1890s. If you lack the proper attire please use the other door.

- Door Out of Order

- Exit Only

- Idiot's Entrance

- Insert your creative phrase here:


For goodness sake, don't destroy a charming and historic element of your home.


----------

